# changing preferred forum view



## chris_harper (Jun 9, 2007)

how can i change the preferred view in the general section? it defaults to "thread title". i want it to be "by post time", just like the others. anyone know? bueller? bueller?


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 9, 2007)

Chris I don't think the forum is set up to do what you are after until after you break down into a category... then you can default by date. Unless I've missed something or misunderstood your question.




 SMF - Smoking Meat Forums > Smoking Meat (and other things) 


 *Beef *


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 9, 2007)

what i mean is this (btw, i think you got what i meant). when i go to the general discussion section, by default it shows by "thread title" in "ascending" order. i want to make it "post time", in "descending order". that way it shows the last post up top, just like the other sections. i always set it to that mode when i go in, but it would be nice if it was that way automatically.


----------



## smoke on the water (Jun 9, 2007)

Chris,
If I understand your question correctly. Go to Quick Links at the top of page. Click on edit options. Then you could edit your page by how you want them listed.
Hope this helps.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 9, 2007)

bill, i have been there twice, it is not in there. you can edit how you see threads, but not the forum section. i guess i will just have to change it everytime i go in there, which is 5-6 times a day.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 9, 2007)

Gee I didn't know you could change that ... Mine is however it came


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 9, 2007)

debi, go to the bottom of the section, you can change how the threads are displayed, for as long as you are in the section that time.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 9, 2007)

I still don't know what your talking about but at least I know what to expect this way.


----------

